# Battery vs track power



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got a small indoor track powered system but do not want to get into the cost of MTS, etc. to run multiple trains. Battery power seems to be the way to go for me.

What is the best source for battery power? does anyone sell battery powered engines without having to convert track power?

Thanks,

Tom C


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo locos are pretty easy, because of the "mu" plug. 

"best source" kind of depends on if you are talking batteries themselves (lots of options), or the control system. 

One of the first things to decide is if you are wanting sound, and if so, what quality and control of sounds. That will help narrow down your choices right at first, since there are many ways to go. 

As a side note, if you want to run multiple trains, and already have track power, then you can get independent train control cheaper than going batteries, especially if you don't want/need fancy sound. 

Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer your last question, I don't believe there is any manufacturer making largescale trains that were designed to be exclusively battery powered (with the exception of the cheap New Bright crap.) What the manufacturers are doing is trying to make their products as accessible as possible to_ all_ power combinations. This is why there is such a push for a universal socket inside every locomotive or at the very least, a plug and play feature. What gets everybody's ire raised is the seeming advocacy toward one type of control system. Mostly, it's a lot of "sound and noise signifying nothing" other than giving us something to b*tch about. Each has it's good points and each has it's flaws. There have been many threads on this subject and you should be able to find them in the archives. My advice would be to keep asking around as I'm sure you will get plenty of opinions! Greg is very knowledgeable and his advice is always sound though.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, as both Greg and Steve stated, there is no ready to run R/C battery controlled locomotives from the main large scale manufacturers. However, Lionel does make some G gauge models that are battery powered and have an R/C controller, but they are not really for long term use and in my opinion, would be considered Toy Train items

It seems that with the progress in battery and R/C technology, there could be an interest by some manufacturers to provide a "standard" plug and play socket. It will be very interesting to see what the future holds. Right now, Aristo Craft is moving toward a plug and play socket for the REVOLUTION in their new releases and Bachmann has a plug and play socket in some of their models as well. The QSI large scale modules will work as "plug and play" in these sockets. 

You may have seen in the Garden Railways magazine, that CVP is working with USA Trains in the development of direct replacement boards to work with the Airwire system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed, but to "fine tune" Stan's response a bit, the standard socket does not address the power source unfortunately. Aristo Craft is the leader in convenience, for sure, having embraced the socket for many years AND having a "battery connector" AND a battery/track switch. 

But do not despair, most locos are relatively easy to convert from track pickup to wiring that will accept a battery. 

I would buy what you want, there's plenty of experienced people on the forum to help you out in any conversion, and many good sites with pictures, procedures, etc. 

It's really not as overwhelming or tough as it might seem, there are many options and alternatives. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

QSI/G-wire, and Garden Wire procab. I keep telling people, and den dey go Revolutionary, or that new expensive G2 thingy on me!! Go Figure! Guess like problems, and spending more money!! Go figure again???? Hah LOL Regal 

Works for me no muss, no fuss, AND! Easey Peasey!! Also works with track power too!! Go figure figure figure!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my suggestion to you would be: 

Visit a few layouts and ask some questions here, and see what people are using and pick one you like. Perhaps pick one that somebody nearby uses and understands.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Before you dismiss DCC look into the costs. A good basic system that will handle a couple of locomotives will run you about $300.00 and that is expandable. A hard wired decoder will run about $60.00 per engine and installing them your self is really fairly simple after the first one. This might be a good solution and then at some point if you want to move out side an install batteries you can. The advantage to a DCC system is that you will not have to recharge the batteries but you will have to clean the track every so often.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

do not want to get into the cost of MTS 
Tom, 

What is not readily obvious with battery-r/c (which I love by the way,) is that you are buying a throttle and batteries for every loco - the price adds up. I have a tx (transmitter) for each engine too, but then I only have two working electric engines at the moment. The batteries are not cheap either. 

If you already have track power, I would convert one loco to battery-r/c just to get the hang of it and see how you like it.


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Tom, 
Their is a lot you didn't say about how you intend to "run multiple trains" on a "small indoor track". Is your layout designed for continuous running or have you designed it more for operations (switching)? Do you intend to run multiple trains but only one at a time? Do you plan on having operating sessions with additional people? Do you plan your layout to sometime run out a wall into the great outdoors? Would you invite others over to run their trains? 
As Greg said above, your desire for sound (and the degree of control of that sound) may have a big influence on your choice of power/control. 
If your just looking for battries, try AllBattery or BatterySpace. Those are two that I use for all my battery needs (train and household). 
I'm kind of new here too. The questions I asked you here are some of the things I spend many hours thinking about before I made my choice. 
Welcome by the way, and have fun...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A few thoughts... 

First, if you're looking for some level of multi-train control from the same transmitter (be it battery or track power), you're really looking at similar amounts of work in terms of installation. If the loco has "the socket" and can accommodate any of the compatible control systems that plug into it (and they exist for both DCC and non-DCC control protocols in both battery and track power configurations), then it can be as simple as plugging in and heading out. (Though there may be some "quirks" relative to specific systems interfacing with specific locomotives.) Installing systems into non-"socket" locos is going to be about the same whether you're battery or track power as well, as either way, you've got to isolate the motors, lights, and all that fun stuff to wire into the controls. You can wire the "non-plug-in" systems into the "socket" equipped locos simply by removing the socket PC board and wiring things directly. At least on most cases, the wires are somewhat well labeled to help you along. 

You don't mention how obsessive/compulsive you are when it comes to what you want to control and how you want to control it. If you're looking for simply basic control of speed, direction, and maybe bell and whistle, then your selection of systems is going to be quite a bit wider than if you want to control every last light and sound. There are lots of systems on the market, and everyone has an opinion of what their favorite system is (and why). What it really comes down to is what you're comfortable operating. A system can be dead-nuts simple to install, but if you're not happy with the user interface, what good does it do you? Sometimes a bit more effort off the top end for a more acceptable user interface is a worthy sacrifice. 

As was stated earlier, if you've got a club nearby, go see what they're running and try it for yourself. That way you can get your hands wet first and at the very least, discount certain systems if they don't meet your needs. I base my choice of which system I want to use mostly on which sound system I'm going to use with it. It's quirky, but it works for me. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to disagree with your first sentence, "similar" amounts of time, a battery installation is more work than track power, if only just to find places for the batteries, wire them in, set up wiring for charging in place or removing them for charging. 

Also, it's more work in many cases to disable ALL the track pickup connections, as you should do in a battery installation, than just redirect the track pickup final wires to the decoder. 

Battery is at best a bit more work, and at worst a lot more. 

Battery power has a number of advantages, but ease of installation in a loco is not one of them. 

Regards, Greg 

(note I am talking installation in a loco, not trailing cars, which can take no installation whatsoever)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Define "SMALL INDOOR LAYOUT" please....I have the record on "Small layout" here :-D

Are you...one track? 2 tracks? How many sidings? loops? point to point? what are you running? Narrow gauge? standard gauge? Battery might require trailing car. 

As you can see a little more info on your layout will better allow us to fine tune some real advice otherwise risk having this devolve into another "Battery R/C -vs- track power DC -vs- track power DCC " mudwrestling match... not that those arent fun in themselves ;-)


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have time until you need to make a decision, I suggest you hang on until next September and attend Marty's Battery Powered Steam-Up. There you will see all manner of battery installations and how multiple trains are run on the same loop of track. IMHO, it is a lot easier to make decisions based on seeing actual uses. 

Keep in mind, the locomotive is likely the cheapest part of the equation. Depending on your choice of motive power, it is easy to spend more on the battery/RC package than the original locomotive. Same thing with sound. A decent sound board installation will probably cost more than the locomotive as well. 

Remember, it's YOUR train. You should do what YOU prefer. Everybody else's comments are just adjunct information, each bit taken for its own merit. Little, if anything, you do will be irreversible. You can always change to a different method if one does not work the way you want it to.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to disagree with your first sentence, "similar" amounts of time, a battery installation is more work than track power, if only just to find places for the batteries, wire them in, set up wiring for charging in place or removing them for charging. 
In my book, that's "similar." You take the same steps to isolate the track pickups whether it's to tie them into the power input for the DCC decoder or to snip them in favor of batteries. You take the same steps to isolate the leads going to the motor and lights to wire them to their respective new terminals on the controls no matter what's powering the decoder. At that level, the two installations are pretty much identical. Yeah, with batteries, you've got to find room for 'em and all that other stuff you mention. That's part of going battery. Can it sometimes make installation a bit more "interesting?" Sure. But the battery folks don't have to worry about the work inherent in maintaining the smooth flow of electrons through the rails. It's the proverbial trade-off. Do you want to spend a bit of extra time once fitting in batteries, or do you want to spend a bit of extra time on a quasi-regular basis making sure the rails carry power? 

Quite frankly, for Tom's particular situation, I'd recommend DCC anyway. He's already got the track power infrastructure in place. Unless he wants to go with some kind of manual battery control a la Del's Critter Control, he's looking at roughly equal chunks of change one way or the other, so the "avoiding the expense of MTS" kinda becomes something of a non-starter. There are a few folks using R/C car ESCs, but they don't do sound, and the level of control pales in comparison to train-specific systems. I don't see any advantage that battery power would offer him unless he's just really tired of cleaning track. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Greg: I did not think it took very much time to convert my Bachmann bumblebee 4-6-0 to Battery power. All I had to do was remove the bottom plate from the drivers, disconnect the two pins plugged ino the brass axle wipers. Slipped an Aristocraft type plug cable though a hole in the firebox and soldered to the motor. wraped some tape around the two pins that I unpluged so they would not short against anything. Screwed the cover plate back on to cover the drivers. 

After that all I had to do was run the matching connector cable through my tender. Finally I put the Aristo Train Engineer 55471 receiver in a Boxcar, drilled a hole in the floor to run the connector out to hook to the one on the tender. Finally added a toggle switch between the battery wires on the receiver and the connector the battery plugs into. 

It took me a whole 20 minutes to do all of it. Using that box car for the battery allows the use of the tender for any sound system I want for that engine. My Bachmann has a crude chuff system, which I am pulling out and replacing with a MP3 player that has the recorded sounds of a real locomotive of that type. I will also be adding a 2 watt amplifier which will allow the 8 ohm speaker to play the sounds nice a loud when needed. The only disadvantage of this method I have is that when I want to do some switching of cars the box car always has to be connected to the locomotive. 

Dan S. 
Denver & Rio Grande Southern


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am staying out of this one. To many converts who have seen the light.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 30 Nov 2010 09:53 PM 

SNIP 

There are a few folks using R/C car ESCs, but they don't do sound, and the level of control pales in comparison to train-specific systems. I don't see any advantage that battery power would offer him unless he's just really tired of cleaning track. 

Later, 

K 

Kevin is right, there are very few folks using just straight R/C car ESC's. They certainly don't do sound and the speed control is not very good for Large Scale locos.


However, The R/C stick radios they use are eminently suitable for operating our trains.
Properly designed ESC's, such as my RCS range, will give fantastic Digital Proportional speed control and activate up to at least six sound functions depending on how may channels the R/C actually has.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Where does track cleaning fall in between a "bit" and "much more" work. All of us have different situations, mud & snow, tree sap, cherry seeds etc............Jim


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Theres' nothing wtrong with having a little of both if your already set up for track power...best of BOTH worlds'. If you are already set up for track power then going battery is easier then going from battery power to track power. 
What I would like to see is which one that persoon would use more often.
I have both but would not be a good one to ask that question as I run battery more, but that is not to say in my basement I use track power...and have never done anything more then run an Aristo track cleaning caboose..without any power interuption problems..course the track is clamped together. 

Just cause you are track power doesnt mean you have to stay with only track power...just because you are battery power doesn't mean you have to stay with battery power...I have found that having both is the best of BOTH worlds!
Would I run track power outside..been there done that.....for me it was too much work...for someone else...it may work better for them.

Bubba


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I do both. I have an 25x30 loop that is track power for continous running for the Class 1 railroad my shortline interchanges with. My 300' point to point shortline is set for onboard battery power.. Cost is a major factor. Like it was said already the cost of converting is normally more than the original cost of the locomotive. Each system has its own pros & cons. Take the time to think on what you want, see what others have done and ask questions.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 29 Nov 2010 03:41 PM 
QSI/G-wire, and Garden Wire procab. I keep telling people, and den dey go Revolutionary, or that new expensive G2 thingy on me!! Go Figure! Guess like problems, and spending more money!! Go figure again???? Hah LOL Regal 

Works for me no muss, no fuss, AND! Easey Peasey!! Also works with track power too!! Go figure figure figure!!




Not being a battery powered man, I need some help in understanding the system you have written about. Is it strictly for sound systems, or is remote controlled train movement possible with the system? In other words, if I wanted to set up a simple battery powered locomotive and have the capability to control it remotely, would your system do the trick?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 20 Dec 2010 08:59 AM 


Posted By blueregal on 29 Nov 2010 03:41 PM 
QSI/G-wire, and Garden Wire procab. I keep telling people, and den dey go Revolutionary, or that new expensive G2 thingy on me!! Go Figure! Guess like problems, and spending more money!! Go figure again???? Hah LOL Regal 

Works for me no muss, no fuss, AND! Easey Peasey!! Also works with track power too!! Go figure figure figure!!




Not being a battery powered man, I need some help in understanding the system you have written about. Is it strictly for sound systems, or is remote controlled train movement possible with the system? In other words, if I wanted to set up a simple battery powered locomotive and have the capability to control it remotely, would your system do the trick?

Absolutely, with QSI/G-wire and a 14.4 battery pack you will have approx. 30 different sounds and or functions from the QSI decoder, and full control with the G-wire, you will have to have either a t-9000 hand held throttle, and or (which I recommend for ease of use) a NCE garden wire Procab hand held throttle. If you get ahold of me I can help you if you decide to go with the above system. Will work with battery, and or track power too!! Regal



You can see what this system can do for you by viewing the below links one is our live channel group, and the other is my you tube site. Take a look and listen.

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream

YouTube - 7485jerry's Channel


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

My personal experience has been that IF you decide you want to go to battery power, the cost per engine for the QSI system and the controller that allows wireless control is just about the same cost as that for an Aristo Revolution controller and a Phoenix soundboard. Greg Elmassian has rightly pointed out the additional problem of finding space for and installing a battery inside the engine. Personally I always carry my batteries in a trailing car. While this does require always having a trailing car behind the engine, it does make for a very easy installation and also allows easy swap out when a battery goes dead, rather than having to take the engine off line while the battery charges.

Ed


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg would be able to answer better on that eheading, than me, but I think there are some distinct disadvantages to goin Revolutionary on us!! Greg get in here, I know you can argue eheading's post for Madman better than me. I wouldn't think of going that way, but then that's me, I don't always know why, just that it worked for me, and was Easier Peasier than being a wiring, and electronics guru to wire one up. QSI/G-wire for me You See!! 

Talk to Greg Madman, I think he will agree with me too!! Regal 


Oh & p.&S. You won't see me a switchin anytime in the distant future either. I have sold all my OEM airwire recievers, and Phoenix things, to others a long time ago, I am contemplating pulling the last one I have left (Phoenix) and selling off, here shortly!! And wouldn't think of going revolutionary at all. I have two of the older ones, may be selling those here shortly, only kept em for my ceiling layout which was track power, and was using the older TE's for that!!


I have never looked back since going QSI/G-wire over 2-3 yrs ago, and nothing out there to the writing of this post has enticed me to switch! Nope ain't a gonna do it!! That's my opinion IMHO, and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, the original poster has not come back to the thread on how many trains, what features, what sounds and other desires. 

So I don't know if we should switch over to Dan's questions and abandon the original question... maybe since no responses after the first question starting the thread. 

Dan, you have kind of "reset" the whole battery implementation thing back to square one... which is ok... 

But when you ask if "system X" works a certain way, it might take you down a path that wastes your time, unless you just want to understand a particular set of hardware. 

A better way is to put this in the frame of your requirements, recommendations on battery powered remote control systems really revolve around functions desired and cost per loco. 

To further complicate it, the cost per loco varies based on how many locos you will outfit. 

So the answer to the questions you are asking should be based on answers from you on: 

how many locos will you convert to battery? 
is the use of shared "battery"/"trailing cars" ok (power and other functions come from the trailing car being attached to the loco) 
do you want sound? 
what sound functions do you need? (just bell/whistle, or more different sounds remotely controllable) 
do you need to MU locos? (like the original poster needed) 

I'm not trying to derail your question, but you could spend weeks hearing the details of each different "way to go" and still be light years away from making a decision on which one. 

By "narrowing it down" with your requirements, then the list of "suitable systems" becomes manageable. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan, which system is right for you depends greatly on what you want to do with it. The QSI/G-wire combination is great, but it's overkill for many. There's no point in paying for functionality that you're not going to use. If you're looking for "basic" control, (i.e., speed, direction, lights, bell, horn) and want to get away inexpensively as possible, then I'd look to something like RCS's "Elite" series (now made by Cordless Renovations, but also available used) or Tony's "Beltrol" or Del's "RailBoss" systems that use regular 2.4gHz, 2-stick R/C equipment. That and an inexpensive sound system (Dallee, MyLocoSound, old-stock/used Sierra) and you're off and running. Those sound systems don't have any functions beyond the capabilities of these particular control systems, anyway, so you're not losing out on anything from that perspective. 

Certainly if you're looking at high-end functionality, that's where the "upper crust" of the systems really becomes competitive. At that point, you cannot look just at cost. You've also got to look at user interface, the functions the system can and cannot control, how easy it is to program the functions it can control, and--quite lterally--the bells and whistles. If you're after a particular sound made by only one sound system manufacturer, then your choice is quite simple to make. 

I use all three higher-end systems; the Revolution (paired with my old Sierra sound systems), the Airwire G-2 (paired with Phoenix), and QSI/G-wire. I really can't think of any reason why any one system could be determined a clear "winner." Each has its advantages and disadvantages. All three systems do the same basic things--throttle, direction, basic sounds--equally well. You push a button/turn a knob, the train begins to move. The momentum features of all three systems that provide for nice, smooth starts perform equally well. (_Setting_ the momentum is a bit more difficult on some systems vs. the other, but not enough to factor into which system gets used.) Which system gets used in which installation comes down to which particular strengths I need for a given installation. If the loco already has Sierra sound, then I don't need QSI, and the G-2's "non-DCC" sound triggers are identical to the Revolution, which is near half the price. The Revolution gets the nod there. If I want to be able to control auxiliary lights, then QSI is out of the running, and I'm looking instead at Revolution or G-2, which can handle auxiliary lights. If I'm running Phoenix sound, then I'll install the G-2, as I want the DCC function triggers that Revolution doesn't offer, and (to me) it's worth the extra expense. If space is tight and I'm not using a Sierra sound system, then QSI gets the nod since it takes less space than the G-2/Phoenix combo. 

Some will say that using multiple systems is something of a waste of money, but I look at it this way. Since each individual system has its strengths and weaknesses, and since most of us own more than one transmitter anyway, where's the fault in choosing a second transmitter that would give you a bit more flexibility for this or that specific installation down the road? I could easily have gone with the G-2/Sierra combination, since the same transmitter works with the QSI, but I saved nearly $70 per installation by going with the Revolution instead. After two or three installations, the savings really starts to add up, and I've sacrificed nothing in terms of those specific installations when compared to using the other systems. 

The "only" catch to having two control systems that aren't cross-compatible comes in MUing locomotives together. With disparate systems, you can only MU locos on the same system. If you're like me and don't MU locos anyway, who cares? If you have certain locos that you typically MU together, then you have to make sure they're all on the same system. The others can be on whatever the situation dictates. If all your locos _have_ to be able to MU with all your other locos, then, yes, you've got to choose one particular protocol. (Note: the G-2 and QSI/G-wire are compatible, both being DCC-based control systems.)


Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Both Greg and Kevin have good advice, but I have to lean toward doing your homework first. You can't ask a person that has never seen or used a computer before what they want to do with it, because they have no idea of its capabilities. Check out each system enough to understand basically how it works and what functions it has to offer. Then, how easy are those functions to use. And what does it take for the end-user, you, to make those functions work? Do you need a manual every time you want to do something? Can you understand a wiring diagram enough to install the wiring during installation? Do you like pushing buttons? Do you need a display? etc, etc.

Check them all out to some degree. Once you see the fundamental differences between each, it will make the decision much easier.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like Del's advice (better than mine, ha ha!) 

Don't be in a hurry to make the decision without some hands on if possible. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A battery loco is a great accessory to a track powered layout. 

But I don't know, in the case of a car wreck, whether a track powered loco would have held up better than my battery loco


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Dec 2010 05:01 PM 
I like Del's advice (better than mine, ha ha!) 

Don't be in a hurry to make the decision without some hands on if possible. 

Regards, Greg 
I'm going to print this out and frame it!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I knew that my question was off in a slightly different direction. I didn't mean to hijack the topic, instead I was trying to learn something about battery power. I have been ignoring it for a long long time. But something Del said in a response to some questions about his system made sense. As I run track power, and just turn 'em on and watch 'em run, I have had occasion to just want to run something for a quick show to unexpected guests. One loco converted to take battery power will eliminate the need to make sure the track has been cleaned, and also allow spectators to take control of a train if they wish to do so. 

I am gaining knowledge from all of the replies to my question as well as the initial author's questions. I've heard the arguments for battery power, on this forum over the years, and they all make perfect sense. Being one who is reluctant to change, it has taken me that long to even delve into the possibility of do so.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was track power for 9 yrs, then onto battery for about 10 years. Its has really improved since then. 

(keep in mind, almost all battery RC / livesteam RC folks came from track power,that alone should tell you something)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Dec 2010 06:10 PM 
I was track power for 9 yrs, then onto battery for about 10 years. Its has really improved since then. 

(keep in mind, almost all battery RC / livesteam RC folks came from track power,that alone should tell you something)

Now Now, Be nice, you know Track power rules









Im still trying to think of what thats telling me................... 


Shouldnt we be telling people the truth...............

Track power rules brothers..

I luv you Battery guys

Your like Herpies

You keep poppin up from time to time...... HE HE HE 

I kid cause i really luv you guys.....









Merry Xmas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Track power! What's that? People still use it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 20 Dec 2010 06:35 PM 
Track power! What's that? People still use it. 

Don you know i Luv you man but.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

OR, commonly referred to as the "Great Debate" and or "Debockle" Marty says on another post, in another thread, that he is converting to DCC??? Can ya dig it???? I think he's smooshing up to Greg E. and Nicky!! What you tink????? And it ain't even "April Fools Day" yet!! Regal


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Anybody will see the light one day


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Nick;

I even have ONE battery powered locomotive. AND it's a D Cell locomotive at that! YEP! Runs on six D Cells.


















Have fun,
David Meashey


----------

